# Does the Parts Place supply all the vendors?



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I was at Carlisle last week buying some new hideaway headlight parts for my conversion and noticed the parts were in "Parts Place" boxes. I bought them from Ames. I was surprised to see that.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Interesting....I bought the stereo for my 69 GTO from Ames for $300 and it came with a performance years insert. Funny thing is PY wanted $329 for the same stereo. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes parts place supplies many vendors with parts- ames parts are cheaper just because of their location in the country(lower overhead costs)


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

That is interesting. Crusty- that car is a beauty man!


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

crustysack said:


> yes parts place supplies many vendors with parts- ames parts are cheaper just because of their location in the country(lower overhead costs)


yep, 30 minutes from my house in MA! It is totally in the middle of nowhere, NH.


----------

